# Explorations: First Contact



## ratsy (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey everyone! First Contact is out now. It features a few chronners: Ralph Kern, Quellist, and Droflet, along with some other major talent in the SF world. A great place to try some new authors! I'm really happy with the way this book turned out, and hope anyone who tries it, enjoys it. 

Amazon


----------



## Nick B (Jan 30, 2017)

I fully endorse this product and/or service!
Some great authors in here, including Rob Campbell (author of Trajectory, one of my 2016 favourites), Isaac Hooke, and of course Ralph and PJ.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 31, 2017)

Bought and added to my increasingly massive reading list. So many books, so little time


----------

